# High Palate and Recessed Chin?



## bobbysmom (Jan 20, 2007)

My daughter is 5 weeks old and has a high palate and a recessed chin. When I told her ped I was going to BF he was sceptical that I could. She has gained almost 2 lbs since her 1 week checkup so obviously he was wrong. The only thing is that she makes this sqeaky sound when she is sucking. It sounds like her seal has broken but when I go to take her off the breast she is still firmly latched on and I have to break her seal. She doesn't have a really hard suck but obviously she is getting enough. It doesn't hurt when she is feeding but my nipples and the surrounding area feel like they have a sun burn afterwards. Any advice or suggestions? Should I just let her stay latched since she is getting enough milk?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Sounds like you're doing fine. Dd had a high palate and it made hamburger out of my nipples for awhile, but she's almost 3 now and still nursing









-Angela


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

can you contact a lll in your area? I only ask because there may be a mom in the group who has dealt with the same thing and could offer advice on positioning, etc.

FWIW, I have afriend who, yikes!, 12 yeasr ago nursed her baby with a high palate. I know that she had to sort of shove most of her breast into the babies mouth to get the poper suction. It was painful at first and then just became uncomfortable. She did nuirse her for 2 years though. I know my description of is probably not helpful, that is why I suggest contact a LLL to see if they can help you irl. I would forward your info to my friend, but she is dealing with cancer right now


----------



## bobbysmom (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vbactivist* 
can you contact a lll in your area? I only ask because there may be a mom in the group who has dealt with the same thing and could offer advice on positioning, etc.

FWIW, I have afriend who, yikes!, 12 yeasr ago nursed her baby with a high palate. I know that she had to sort of shove most of her breast into the babies mouth to get the poper suction. It was painful at first and then just became uncomfortable. She did nuirse her for 2 years though. I know my description of is probably not helpful, that is why I suggest contact a LLL to see if they can help you irl. I would forward your info to my friend, but she is dealing with cancer right now









I'm sorry to hear about your friend.







I know I should be going to LLL meetings. It's just that all the meetings in my area start at 10am and are at least 1/2hour away. My baby is eating about every hour and I have a "spirited" 4 year old who demands all my attention. I'm barely functioning as it is







: and the thought of having to get us all together and out the door before 10 is just too much. It sounds crazy but even when my husband is home to help it still takes about 3 hours to get us all ready to go out the door and that's on a good day! I'm hoping to start going to meetings in August when my son goes to school and hopefully the baby will be sleeping a little more at night







: and I get a little more used to handling the both of them. Since it's not really an urgent issue - she's gaining wieght - I thought maybe I could just get suggestions until then. Thanks for the input though.


----------



## quirkylayne (Sep 15, 2005)

If you contact your LLL leader they would probably be willing to meet with you, at your home or their home.


----------

